

"Ebay" by Weird Al Yankovic - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYokLWfqbaU

======
rms
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbnGiXm02OY>

Chumbawamba - "On Ebay"

------
amichail
Also see:

<http://www.dontdownloadthissong.com/>

------
danw
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8060206257543341917&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8060206257543341917&q=jonathan+coulton+flickr&total=15&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1)

------
mynameishere
Al is repeating himself:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSnaL_UgW9s>

